# Extreme shift of metabolism wtf?



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I use to consider myself an "easy" gainer, I could previously easily bulk on around 2.2k - 2.9k calories going from 60-92kg in around on and off about 4 years (obviously not all muscle) I gained a great foundation and base but obviously my bodyfat was quite high so I decided to do a slow cut, only issue was whilst I was doing a cut, I stopped weight lifting completely. I lost pretty much all my gains and just focused on "eating clean" and doing s**t loads of cardio, fell in love with cardio and martial arts.

I am now back down to a shitty 66kilos, so I have been going back on the weight lifting and eating food, but get this scale is not moving. Prior to lifting the weights I was just increasing my calories slowly to see if I would gain, not gaining at all, started tracking calories, my calories is about 5k calories now and the scale is not moving, I have stopped doing cardio, I pretty much do it once a week. keep in mind I jus started lifting slowly again but other then that I've been in a calorie surplus over the past 3 months averaging about 4-5k calories a day. with no change in the scale

Another issue is you can't say im ripped because I didn't preserve much muscle e.g looking flat don't look like I lift, stopped for ages etc, from Large fitted to now a loose fitting with medium clothes and having to wear a small to get it hugging the clothes hugging me. from waist 34-28. so the whole shift of metabolism isn't making sense to me..

I am 6ft

I use to envy the guys who could eat a s**t load and not get fat but now I am kind of regretting it..

Thoughts?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hulksome said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I use to consider myself an "easy" gainer, I could previously easily bulk on around 2.2k - 2.9k calories going from 60-92kg in around on and off about 4 years (obviously not all muscle) I gained a great foundation and base but obviously my bodyfat was quite high so I decided to do a slow cut, only issue was whilst I was doing a cut, I stopped weight lifting completely. I lost pretty much all my gains and just focused on "eating clean" and doing s**t loads of cardio, fell in love with cardio and martial arts.
> 
> ...


Post your diet...


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Hulksome said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I use to consider myself an "easy" gainer, I could previously easily bulk on around 2.2k - 2.9k calories going from 60-92kg in around on and off about 4 years (obviously not all muscle) I gained a great foundation and base but obviously my bodyfat was quite high so I decided to do a slow cut, only issue was whilst I was doing a cut, I stopped weight lifting completely. I lost pretty much all my gains and just focused on "eating clean" and doing s**t loads of cardio, fell in love with cardio and martial arts.
> 
> ...


6ft 66kg if you stand side ways youde disapear??? i can garrantee theres no way you gained on 3000kcals if your that skinny 5K plus sounds more right i was packing down 9k when i was late teens. im 6ft 4" lanky build from start. but weighed more than 66kg


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Have you changed jobs to one that is much more active?

I must admit I'm struggling with the idea of someone weighing 66 kg not gaining weight eating 5,000 kcal per day. My main thoughts are 1) your scales are broken, or 2) you aren't truly consistantly eating 5,000 kcal every day. That is A LOT of food, and would be a serious struggle for most. If you're finding it easy odds are you are eating less...


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Post your diet...


2 whole avocadoes

4 bannanas

50 g peanut butter

250g chicken

200g oats

4-6 slices of toast (depends)

8 eggs

1 can pinto beans

2 cans of tuna

200g spelt flour

500ml-1l of whole milk (depends)

/

extras

10-20g maple syrup

30g butter

30g blueberries


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> 6ft 66kg if you stand side ways youde disapear??? i can garrantee theres no way you gained on 3000kcals if your that skinny 5K plus sounds more right i was packing down 9k when i was late teens. im 6ft 4" lanky build from start. but weighed more than 66kg


I have small joints I can put my fingers round my wrist and they easily overlap



Ultrasonic said:


> Have you changed jobs to one that is much more active?
> 
> I must admit I'm struggling with the idea of someone weighing 66 kg not gaining weight eating 5,000 kcal per day. My main thoughts are 1) your scales are broken, or 2) you aren't truly consistantly eating 5,000 kcal every day. That is A LOT of food, and would be a serious struggle for most. If you're finding it easy odds are you are eating less...


nope, my calories vary but as stated its always between 4-5k depending on my appetite


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> 6ft 66kg if you stand side ways youde disapear??? i can garrantee theres no way you gained on 3000kcals if your that skinny 5K plus sounds more right i was packing down 9k when i was late teens. im 6ft 4" lanky build from start. but weighed more than 66kg


It varies from person to person. I used to be 62 kg @ 6'2" tall and made myself fat by forcing myself to eat 3.5k per day. I'd guess the correct calorie intake would have been somewhere between 2.5k and 3k.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Hulksome said:


> 2 whole avocadoes
> 
> 4 bannanas
> 
> ...


Are u sure that's 5000calories without counting I highly doubt it is


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Info Junkie said:


> Are u sure that's 5000calories without counting I highly doubt it is


3000-3500 by my working out.


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Brook877 said:


> 3000-3500 by my working out.


Most be a boring night mate you counted it lol


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> 3000-3500 by my working out.


reckon it's about there too. No way is that 5k nowhere near lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

toxyuk said:


> 6ft 66kg if you stand side ways youde disapear??? i can garrantee theres no way you gained on 3000kcals if your that skinny 5K plus sounds more right i was packing down 9k when i was late teens. im 6ft 4" lanky build from start. but weighed more than 66kg


I'm 6'2'' and I was 63kg when I first started (was all bone haha), gained 10kg in my first year eating 2500-3000 a day while staying fairly lean.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Hulksome said:


> 2 whole avocadoes
> 
> 4 bannanas
> 
> ...


i could eat this twice no problem. i dont see it unusal for a tall skinny person to eat alot of food and not put on weight, why because thats exactly the same sinario i had when i was young. you had a fast metabolism f**k science seeing it with you own eyes is all the proof i need.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> It varies from person to person. I used to be 62 kg @ 6'2" tall and made myself fat by forcing myself to eat 3.5k per day. I'd guess the correct calorie intake would have been somewhere between 2.5k and 3k.


Sounds like me  As I said above we were very similar weights, I gained well and stayed pretty lean on less than 3000. Bumped up to 3500 after a year and started piling on stomach weight, noticed pretty quickly that it was too much.



Hulksome said:


> 2 whole avocadoes
> 
> 4 bannanas
> 
> ...


Nowhere near 5000 mate :lol:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Info Junkie said:


> Most be a boring night mate you counted it lol


I'm literally sat watching a ham boil..


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> It varies from person to person. I used to be 62 kg @ 6'2" tall and made myself fat by forcing myself to eat 3.5k per day. I'd guess the correct calorie intake would have been somewhere between 2.5k and 3k.


i just dont understand that because i was forcing shakes and food down me around 9k and i didnt get fat i had abs low fat. im 6ft4" was like a bean pole before i started training only when i hit 9k did i see some real bulk.


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Sounds like me  As I said above we were very similar weights, I gained well and stayed pretty lean on less than 3000. Bumped up to 3500 after a year and started piling on stomach weight, noticed pretty quickly that it was too much.
> 
> Nowhere near 5000 mate :lol:


as stated its off the top of my head, counting that alone took me to 4300, when I actually count it adds upto 5k* im just taking into consideration the most calorie dense foods off the top of my head


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Sounds like me  As I said above we were very similar weights, I gained well and stayed pretty lean on less than 3000. Bumped up to 3500 after a year and started piling on stomach weight, noticed pretty quickly that it was too much.
> 
> Nowhere near 5000 mate :lol:


It's a quiet evening


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Hulksome said:


> as stated its off the top of my head, counting that alone took me to 4300, when I actually count it adds upto 5k* im just taking into consideration the most calorie dense foods off the top of my head


I'd suggest you start tracking what you eat properly with Myfitnesspal.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

I've just noticed there's over 100g of fiber! Wouldn't be surprised if it's moving through your system before you have a chance to utilize most of it.


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Hulksome said:


> as stated its off the top of my head, counting that alone took me to 4300, when I actually count it adds upto 5k* im just taking into consideration the most calorie dense foods off the top of my head





I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Sounds like me  As I said above we were very similar weights, I gained well and stayed pretty lean on less than 3000. Bumped up to 3500 after a year and started piling on stomach weight, noticed pretty quickly that it was too much.
> 
> Nowhere near 5000 mate :lol:





zyphy said:


> reckon it's about there too. No way is that 5k nowhere near lol





Brook877 said:


> 3000-3500 by my working out.


screenshots above...if its incorrect let me know, this is from my tracking on MFP, maybe im doing something wrong?


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'd suggest you start tracking what you eat properly with Myfitnesspal.


I do, i just posted that of me head..


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll be honest and say I'm surprised you have seen such a big change in calorie intake required to grow. Any chance you are underestimating what you ate in the past? Possibly not including all the beer you possibly used to drink for example?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hulksome said:


> 2 whole avocadoes
> 
> 4 bannanas
> 
> ...


I don't even need to add this up. No where near 5000 kcal. This will be why you are not gaining weight.

Track your calories more accurately to stand a chance of consistently gaining weight.

There is nothing wrong with your metabolism.


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I don't even need to add this up. No where near 5000 kcal. This will be why you are not gaining weight.
> 
> Track your calories more accurately to stand a chance of consistently gaining weight.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with your metabolism.


MFP screenies not just from me but another member


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'll be honest and say I'm surprised you have seen such a big change in calorie intake required to grow. Any chance you are underestimating what you ate in the past? Possibly not including all the beer you possibly used to drink for example?


I dont drink beer or alchohol, not even diet sodas, sodas. my only choice of liquid is water


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Just have to eat more.

If the problem consists book an appointment with your gp and make up that you've lost a lot of weight and your diet hasn't changed. Will probably push them into action.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hulksome said:


> MFP screenies not just from me but another member


I doubt you are consistent. Are you?

Do you weigh everything?


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> I don't even need to add this up. No where near 5000 kcal. This will be why you are not gaining weight.
> 
> Track your calories more accurately to stand a chance of consistently gaining weight.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with your metabolism.


as mentioned before, I use to gain weight with ease and I understand the concept of how to gain weight via tracking calories ..it is 5k kcal if u add it up, even off the top of my head I was correct, Alexthegreek inputted the food into MFP himself.

I obviously came here for an insight into why I am not gaining weight anymore, But people are just saying its nowhere near 5k cal without counting.

keep in mind I use to track and Gain..



Dark sim said:


> I doubt you are consistent. Are you?
> 
> Do you weigh everything?


im OCD with counting


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Just have to eat more.
> 
> If the problem consists book an appointment with your gp and make up that you've lost a lot of weight and your diet hasn't changed. Will probably push them into action.


this is what I have done, I will be seeing my gp at the end of the month! I have also considered eating more but again this is my absolute limit which is why I know aproximately my daily average of food intake

I use to eat half of this and gain weight which is why im so mind****ed.

thanks anyway!


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Hulksome said:


> this is what I have done, I will be seeing my gp at the end of the month! I have also considered eating more but again this is my absolute limit which is why I know aproximately my daily average of food intake
> 
> I use to eat half of this and gain weight which is why im so mind****ed.
> 
> thanks anyway!


have you tried eating more simple empty calories.

I'm bulking on close to 6000 now and around 2000 is whatever the hell I can stomach, usually a pack of 20 flapjacks and a pack of rice crispy caramels. I wouldn't be able to eat complex carbs to make up the calories needed to push forward. It's a hell of a lot easier on my digestive system than rice, oats and fibrous foods.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I dont drink beer or alchohol, not even diet sodas, sodas. my only choice of liquid is water


I'm asking the questions I am because if the calories you need to gain truly has increased by the amount you are saying I'm slightly wondering if there may be a genuine medical issue here...

So, are you confident about the calories you needed to grow four years ago? My beer question was just one possible suggestion.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I have also considered eating more but again this is my absolute limit which is why I know aproximately my daily average of food intake


As someone mentioned above, you are currently eating quite a lot of fibre. Reducing this may help you consistantly eat more.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Hulksome said:


> as mentioned before, I use to gain weight with ease and I understand the concept of how to gain weight via tracking calories ..it is 5k kcal if u add it up, even off the top of my head I was correct, Alexthegreek inputted the food into MFP himself.
> 
> I obviously came here for an insight into why I am not gaining weight anymore, But people are just saying its nowhere near 5k cal without counting.
> 
> ...


Are you consistently eating 5k every day and for how long have you been doing so?

Metabolisms don't change so much, unless there is a medical condition which is unlikely.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't know what you've done or what's happened but .......... I want in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

If you are so confident on your diet and calorie intake, get your thyroid checked up.


----------



## Hulksome (Jun 21, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Are you consistently eating 5k every day and for how long have you been doing so?
> 
> Metabolisms don't change so much, unless there is a medical condition which is unlikely.


Which is why I was quite confused, I've booked an appointment with my GP for some answers either way. Ive been eating 4k-5k sometimes above consistently for around 3 months



H_JM_S said:


> I don't know what you've done or what's happened but .......... I want in!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't know if its a curse or a blessing.. as stated before I use to envy the f**k outa people who could eat a shitload, I guess I got what I wished for!



Jatin Bhatia said:


> If you are so confident on your diet and calorie intake, get your thyroid checked up.


In the process of doing so, thanks


----------

